# Performance Center 625 and 45 Auto Rim



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've had my S&W 625 for a few months now and I absolutely love it. I've got about 40 full moon clips that I load up and put in a shallow cardboard box to take to the range and they work terrifically. I've tried just dropping rounds into the cylinder and firing them, but the headspace is then off and there are light strikes associated with that as the firing pin doesn't quite reach out far enough to set off the primer. I don't need to do this, but I was thinking about getting some 45 auto rim brass and loading some cartridges just to try it out. Will the auto rim cartridges headspace properly? I'm sticking with moon clips because they are so convenient and work great, but was just curious about 45 AR.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You may want to have a qualified gunsmith take a look. If there is actually a headspace issue you could cause bigger issues by shooting it with something out of whack.
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Auto-rim cartridges headspace on the rim.
If you can find any, they'll work just fine.
Save the brass: They're hard to replace, but easy to reload.

You most likely don't have a headspace problem. Since the gun uses moon clips, there probably isn't any change in chamber size where the cartridge's mouth is supposed to catch. It would be a savings in time and money, to leave that manufacturing step out.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

^This^

If you hand load, try some. Chances are you will prefer the clips for most of your shooting. I have seen the Auto-Rim brass on Midway's website, but it's been awhile.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

.45 AR brass _should_ work in any revolver that accepts full moon clipped .45 ACP ammo, as far as I know. If you're going to reload Auto Rim brass, be aware that it takes a special shellholder (because the rim is so thick) that isn't used for any other cartridge, so make sure you can get your hands on one of these before you stock-up on a bunch of .45 AR brass.

Another thing to consider: one-third moon clips (each one holds two rounds). They lay flat in the pocket, and clipped ammo or brass can sometimes be stored in standard plastic reloading/ammo boxes (try clipped ammo in the box, before you buy, if possible; not all will work). Link:

Ranch 1/3 Moon Clip 45 ACP 2-Round Blue Package of 25


----------

